# Not sure if my horsefield is a male or female



## Bellaboo123 (Apr 16, 2013)

My tortoise is disabled so I can't tell help??


RNorth






RNorth


----------



## jjsull33 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bellaboo123 said:


> My tortoise is disabled so I can't tell help??
> 
> 
> RNorth
> ...





Post a picture of his plastron (bottom shell) and tail then we will have a better idea of what it is


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Apr 16, 2013)

I think Bellaboo might have been being funny!! lol that tort looks so comfy and cozy taking a snooze on the bed!! lol




Eloise said:


> I think Bellaboo might have been being funny!! lol that tort looks so comfy and cozy taking a snooze on the bed!! lol



I just saw another one of your posts Bellaboo.....I'm sorry you are serious about that baby being disabled...what's wrong with her/him? sure does look cozy on the bed though!!


----------



## laney (Apr 16, 2013)

Aww he looks super comfy and loved  need to see the butt to tell sex tho


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have to and it's the big one that disabled she growing on one side and not other her shells rounded and her beaks overgrown 


RNorth



that's her butt 


RNorth


----------



## Laura (Apr 17, 2013)

that one looks female...
get them outside in the sunshine and a good diet and excersise and she might grow better...


----------



## jjsull33 (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree she looks female to me too


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep, looks like a female, all right. How is she disabled? Looks like the eyes might be swollen. Could be due to several things, usually not enough warmth, not enough vitamin A, and sometimes a bug, too. It depends. Scout around in the Russian tortoise subforum here on TFO for some great advice on providing for these wonderful creatures, and on nursing them back to health. Another great website is http://russiantortoise.net/ . Please don't hesitate to ask if you need to know more. It helps if you provide detailed information on how you're keeping her and what her symptoms are to get the most prompt and accurate information.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 18, 2013)

Female. 

For comparison look at my males tail. 

Yours is short and stubby, mine is very long!

Bring out the pink balloons


----------



## Blakem (Apr 18, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Female.
> 
> For comparison look at my males tail.
> 
> ...



Your guy looks like it's doing disco dancing! Your "disabled" girl is not really disabled if it only has uneven growth( forgive me if you've posted other threads going into detail, I'm on my phone and cannot see your profile), that's better than a really sick Russian! Cutie!


Sulcata (Dexter)
Russian (Ezek)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 18, 2013)

Haha Blake, i didn't notice till you pointed that out lol.

He won't stay on the scale unless i flip him on his back. Even then he is an expert at flipping right side up so i have to be quick!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 18, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Haha Blake, i didn't notice till you pointed that out lol.
> 
> He won't stay on the scale unless i flip him on his back. Even then he is an expert at flipping right side up so i have to be quick!



You can rest their platron on an overturned cup. That way, they can move their limbs but won't be able to move. That way, you can take your time. Obviously, don't prolong the experience from them, since they don't enjoy it, but they probably prefer it over being upside-down. A chelonian's lungs are near the top of its carapace, so it's thought that being upside-down might make it a bit harder for them to breathe comfortably. Sometimes it is necessary to flip them over, but again, it's probably best to minimize how long they have to stay in that position.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 18, 2013)

Great idea geo! Thanks!!


----------

